# Ugly window decorations in Firefox 3 and most other apps



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

No matter what style/theme I select in KDE or XFCE (even when running compiz/emerald), I get ugly, square buttons and scrollbars in most apps.  The native KDE and XFCE apps look fine but if I run Firefox, it looks like a Solaris 2.5.1/CDE 1.2 desktop. Is there a way to fix that? 

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 22, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> No matter what style/theme I select in KDE or XFCE (even when running compiz/emerald), I get ugly, square buttons and scrollbars in most apps.  The native KDE and XFCE apps look fine but if I run Firefox, it looks like a Solaris 2.5.1/CDE 1.2 desktop. Is there a way to fix that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.



If you install the gtk-qt engine, you can get gtk apps inherit the kde style that you are using, when on kde. But with XFCE, gtk apps will not have any problem, at least i have never had any issues, even when using a completely stripped down xfce!


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 22, 2009)

try using *gtk-theme-switch2*, it's in ports i think in *x11* dir


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try using *gtk-theme-switch2*, it's in ports i think in *x11* dir



That kind of works.  My Firefox looks much nicer if I select one of the XFCE themes but selecting most of the others changes it back to the ugly stuff - even when I choose Keramic (which should use nice, rounded buttons).  If I start an application from the terminal it always gives me this:

:1: error: unexpected character `\1', expected keyword - e.g. `style'

I'm wondering if this is related to the issue.

Thank you! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> If you install the gtk-qt engine, you can get gtk apps inherit the kde style that you are using, when on kde. But with XFCE, gtk apps will not have any problem, at least i have never had any issues, even when using a completely stripped down xfce!



Where can I find the gtk qt engine?  I don't see it in ports.

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Where can I find the gtk qt engine?  I don't see it in ports.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.



Nevermind, I found it under x11-themes


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 22, 2009)

That port seems to be broken (dies while installing):


```
===>  Installing for gtk-qt4-engine-1.1
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on package: qt4-gui>=4.4.3 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/etc/mtree/BSD.gnome.dist - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/gnome-mime-data-2.0.pc - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: esd.2 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: atk-1.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: gconf-2.4 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: gnomevfs-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: gtk-x11-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: art_lgpl_2.5 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: bonobo-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: bonoboui-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: glade-2.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: gnome-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: gnomecanvas-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: IDL-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: ORBit-2.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: pango-1.0.0 - found
===>   gtk-qt4-engine-1.1 depends on shared library: konq.7 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
usage: mtree [-LPUcdeinqruxw] [-f spec] [-f spec] [-K key] [-k key] [-p path] [-s seed]
	[-X excludes]
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-qt4-engine.
```


----------



## meeb (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you provide a screenshot? I don't know what you are talking about. Maybe i just have another demand on decorations looking at the same.

Edit: btw. kde allows/disallows to use its theme settings to all apps.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm attaching a screenshot.  You can see the difference between the buttons in the Firefox preferences and system settings.  

How apply KDE settings to all the apps?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 24, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> That kind of works.  My Firefox looks much nicer if I select one of the XFCE themes but selecting most of the others changes it back to the ugly stuff - even when I choose Keramic (which should use nice, rounded buttons).  If I start an application from the terminal it always gives me this:
> 
> :1: error: unexpected character `\1', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
> 
> ...



If you choose xfce themes and firefox looks fine, and assuming the themes that you choose are rendered using the gtk-xfce engine, then it will work (xfce gtk engine will be installed by default in xfce4 install). but if you choose another theme that is reliant on another gtk engine, and if you don't have that engine installed, then the theme will go back to windows look. For instance if you install the murrine or rezlooks, or clearlooks engine from ports, then you should be able to use a lot of themes that use those engines.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 24, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I'm attaching a screenshot.  You can see the difference between the buttons in the Firefox preferences and system settings.
> 
> How apply KDE settings to all the apps?
> 
> ...



i don't use kde, but i think the only way to render gtk apps properly in kde is to use the gtk-qt4 engine. you can also probably try to download the source and build it as well. but if you don't use a lot of gtk apps, and use only firefox, then one way to get rid of the ugly rendering is to use a firefox theme. For example firefox3 has an experimental kde4 theme as an addon.

Go here for the download!

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574


----------



## francisloco (Jun 22, 2010)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> That port seems to be broken (dies while installing):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





maybe is very late for you, but for someone with this error the fix is.

/etc/make.conf



```
NO_MTREE=yes
```


----------



## expl (Jun 22, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try using *gtk-theme-switch2*, it's in ports i think in *x11* dir



Its only useful for previewing the themes since setting the theme manually is as hard as adding/editing one line in .gtkrc-2.0.


----------

